# Gills Gone Wild !!!!! 6/8/05



## Fish On

Went out tonight and had a blast 105 big gills total and alot of throw backs


----------



## Big Daddy

Looks like you had a blast. Nice job on them rascals.


----------



## ARGEE

What Lk Did U Fish?


----------



## ShakeDown

Gills Gone Wild. Now that's good stuff


----------



## twistertail

You dont need to tell me where you caught them, just when the fish fry is!!


----------



## Fish On

ARGEE said:


> What Lk Did U Fish?


Pymatuning lake


----------



## truck

I'll bring the beer


----------



## flathunter

nice catch!..How long does it take to clean that many of them?


----------



## twistertail

Depends on how good you are. I used to be able to fillet a gill in about 3 minutes and my dad could 2 to my one. Its been a long time since I've cleaned fish so that many would take me all day!


----------



## bkr43050

I have been wanting to invest in a decent electric fillet knife. If I had that mess to clean I would have the knife before I started. I would guess that if someone was good at filleting they could do those in an hour and a half. I am by no means fast at it but I am getting better with practice as the season goes. Last Saturday we kept 20 fish (16 crappies and 4 gills). My father-in-law was on scaling duty and I was filleting. I think we finished everything (setup & cleanup included) in 45 minutes. I suspect that with an electric fillet knife I could have gone a good bit faster.


----------



## chaunc

If i had my two best fishin buddies with me, we could clean those gills in about an hour. We use the assembly line technique. I use an electric knife. Here's how we do it. I take the fillets off both sides and throw them on the table for Tim to take the skin off. Tim skins em and throws them on the next table to Jelly. Jelly takes the rib cage out and throws them in the sink. I can get those fillets off so fast that Tim cant keep up with me. So i'll be done 5 to 10 minutes before him and i'll help take the skin off too. Jelly uses a 5" rapala fillet knife that is perfect for taking them cages out with a single slice. We've never cleaned a hundred five gills, but we've knocked off 80 fish in less than an hour at Kentucky lake a few times. Hey fish on, want so company catchin those gillies? PM me. I'm in Sharon, pa., less than an hour from the lake.


----------



## Fish On

chaunc said:


> If i had my two best fishin buddies with me, we could clean those gills in about an hour. We use the assembly line technique. I use an electric knife. Here's how we do it. I take the fillets off both sides and throw them on the table for Tim to take the skin off. Tim skins em and throws them on the next table to Jelly. Jelly takes the rib cage out and throws them in the sink. I can get those fillets off so fast that Tim cant keep up with me. So i'll be done 5 to 10 minutes before him and i'll help take the skin off too. Jelly uses a 5" rapala fillet knife that is perfect for taking them cages out with a single slice. We've never cleaned a hundred five gills, but we've knocked off 80 fish in less than an hour at Kentucky lake a few times. Hey fish on, want so company catchin those gillies? PM me. I'm in Sharon, pa., less than an hour from the lake.


sent you a PM


----------



## Fish On

flathunter said:


> nice catch!..How long does it take to clean that many of them?


1.5 hours by myself


----------



## Fish On

chaunc said:


> If i had my two best fishin buddies with me, we could clean those gills in about an hour. We use the assembly line technique. I use an electric knife. Here's how we do it. I take the fillets off both sides and throw them on the table for Tim to take the skin off. Tim skins em and throws them on the next table to Jelly. Jelly takes the rib cage out and throws them in the sink. I can get those fillets off so fast that Tim cant keep up with me. So i'll be done 5 to 10 minutes before him and i'll help take the skin off too. Jelly uses a 5" rapala fillet knife that is perfect for taking them cages out with a single slice. We've never cleaned a hundred five gills, but we've knocked off 80 fish in less than an hour at Kentucky lake a few times. Hey fish on, want so company catchin those gillies? PM me. I'm in Sharon, pa., less than an hour from the lake.


chaunc
Can you fish this evening ?????


----------



## chaunc

Fish on, i just got in from work and saw your message. I'm fishing conny in the morning with some friends and i dont know what time i'll be back home. I'll pm you today. Smitty


----------



## H2O Mellon

Man, thats a lot of Catfish bait, shoot even after they're filleted, I'd use the heads.


----------



## BigChessie

I bought the filet knife with the gator clips to hook up to your battery. The best way to knock them out is to just make you a cutting board to use on board. Buy a PAIR of the filet gloves( silver chain like that won't cut) and start knocking them out after you fish and use the left overs for chum lol. The more you practise with the gloves on you will get quicker and the best part is NO CUTS


----------



## chaunc

Hey Fish-on, how's the fishin? Are you still gillin or have you been up after those catfish? Gonna be hot next week. Might bring those channal cats in. Thanks for the fishin trip last week. I'm still eatin those gill fillets.  We'll have to go get some of those cats.


----------



## Fish On

chaunc said:


> Hey Fish-on, how's the fishin? Are you still gillin or have you been up after those catfish? Gonna be hot next week. Might bring those channal cats in. Thanks for the fishin trip last week. I'm still eatin those gill fillets.  We'll have to go get some of those cats.


Chaunc
I have been hitting the stumps for eyes and crappies , let me know when you want to go after those cats,Hope you like the gills , I had a great time fishing with you


----------



## atrkyhntr

Congrats Man.. Wow!!!


----------



## chaunc

Thanks for posting the picture. It's always great meeting and fishing with new friends. I sent you an email today. Thanks for the trip to Pymy. Looking forward to steelie season. Combat fishin  :G


----------

